# Coincidence?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

When things seem to happen not coincidentally I know I should tell myself its really a coincidence, it just 'happens', its normal this happens in life.
Today though I cant escape the feeling it was really NOT a coincidence.

I stayed away from therapy today (have some stuff going on there I dont wanna deal with..lol) so I was thinking what am I gonna do with my day?
The idea of going to Amsterdam popped up in my head and I decided that was the place to go, since I love it and hadnt been there for almost 2 years (while its half an hour by train from here, like 'round the corner).

I remember that I thought maybe I will walk into somebody familiar, since I know a few people living there, but what could be the chance, its such a big city (for Dutch people it is).
Anyway, I was walking through the streets (as Sc may recall the Damrak and the Amstel) and thought of what to do. Went into a museum, but it was kinda boring, so I decided to have a cup of coffee.
After this I moved on and searched for a bank, since I had run out of money. While wanting to cross the street I had to turn around to see if there where any cars coming up. I look over my shoulder and there she stood-my old roommate! I knew she lived there, but she hadnt crossed my mind. I asked her if she was busy, she said no, so we went for (another) cup of coffee. I thought now why do I meet HER? Does she have to tell me something, anything?

Well she did. It appeared that she is dealing with the same problems as I am at the moment. She was talking and I thought now how can this be?
How can I meet someone just like that in this City, dealing with the same shit? She fully understood what I was talking about and it couldnt have come on a better moment.

So I wonder, does coincidence not exist or does it?
She said to me and me to her: this cant be a coincidence, this was meant to be...lol.

I know it could be a trick of the mind, but sometimes I really wonder?


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know the answer for the question of co-incidence, but I know different people have different views on it. My mother has told me she felt like some benign force was helping her, when she got divorced with my father. It was a great help for her, cuz the divorce process was painful, as my parents had been married for more than twenty years' time. Sometimes those weird co-incidencies happen, and sometimes people feel spiritual guidance. I don't know whether those things are real, but I think the feelings are real and it is a good thing. I don't think it is necesssary to scrutinize those experiences, it is better just live and be glad you have experienced them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Wendy that's a lovely story.
I think it's a coincidence if you believe it is lol

I'm actually very superstitious.People think it sounds so neurotic but I can't help it.
I think that mine and other's thoughts have power beyond fate.....if you know what I mean.Maybe its a form of OCD but that sounds too clinical,nope superstition and coincidence are more fun.

What would be the odds of you bumping into your friend who now has the same condition as you? it's hard to dismiss it.I think it was meant to be,why not, it makes life less mundane.

Love Shell


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

...and I agree with Shelly because we are old and wild and spirited and need not have any logical reason for believing something. No social agendas, no scientific research...just intuition and superstition. 

Whatever, it is just grand that someone was put there when you need them at the right time and in the right place.

Very cool. 8) 
terri*


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

All your replies say actually the same thing:

Enjoy it! (moments like these). Which I did, and at the same time my mind is wondering and analyzing something I wont get an answer to-not a definite answer that is.

I need to loosen up a little bit more.

Thanks for showing me that.

You see Im much too serious. I need to loosen up even more...lol

But thanks anyway girls :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

You want a "Definite Answer?" I'll give you one: IT WAS JUST COINCIDENCE!!!!

But...that said, yes, loosen up and enjoy the wonderful serendipity in life.

The reason we often don't want to believe it IS only serendipity is because that would reaffirm our worst fear that we are on a long winding river and have very few clues about what's around the next bend.

You've made it this far, and are doing a thousand times better than you used to. You have so much more insight and strength than you ever imagined. You don't need Magic in order to feel safe anymore.

Coincidences R Us,
Love ya,
J


----------

